# Biggest bastards #1: Alfred Robens, Baron Robens of Woldingham



## editor (Sep 11, 2008)

Let's take time out to remember some of the evil cunts who have fucked up Wales and the Welsh people.

May I start with Baron Robens of Woldingham, the NCB chairman who trotted off for a jolly at the University of Surrey rather than get to Aberfan in the wake of the disaster.

And if that wasn't bad enough, he refused to have NCB pay for the removal of other dangerous tips in the area.


> The largest single blow to his reputation came from his reaction to the 1966 disaster at Aberfan, in which a spoils heap collapsed on Pantglas school in a landslide of slurry, killing 116 children and 28 adults. He refused to have the NCB fund the removal of other spoils heaps from Aberfan.
> 
> The work was eventually funded by a £150,000 (£1.8 million at 2003 prices) "raid" by the government on the disaster relief fund that had been raised by public appeal.
> 
> ...


----------



## PAD1OH (Sep 11, 2008)

Maybe not a bastard to the Welsh but Lloyd George, as a Welsh man, was a complete bastard to the Irish.

Overseeing the Black and Tans and all that.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_and_Tans


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2008)

PAD1OH said:


> Maybe not a bastard to the Welsh but Lloyd George, as a Welsh man, was a complete bastard to the Irish.


Yes, but this is about Wales, thanks.


----------



## PAD1OH (Sep 11, 2008)

editor said:


> Yes, but this is about Wales, thanks.



He's welsh. My point was he damaged the reputation of Wales.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2008)

PAD1OH said:


> He's welsh. My point was he damaged the reputation of Wales.


Well, thanks for that. 

He was born near Manchester, by the way.


----------



## bendeus (Sep 11, 2008)

Step forward R. R. W. Lingen, Jellynger C. Symons and H. R. Vaughan Johnson, Anglican barristers and 'researchers' and writers of the blue books


----------



## llantwit (Sep 11, 2008)

Stretching it to suggest Lloyd George wasn't Welsh, ed - he was brought up here and spoke Welsh. 
And yes, he's damaged the reputation of Wales beyond doubt. Bastard.
But not as big a bastard as this chap, who is my contribution to this thread:


----------



## osterberg (Sep 11, 2008)

Micheal Heseltine , obviously. For shutting pits and being a tory.


----------



## JTG (Sep 11, 2008)

Paul Bodin


----------



## grimble (Sep 11, 2008)

Gareth Bale


----------



## Brockway (Sep 12, 2008)

Can we choose Welsh people? Oh goody: Viscount Tonypandy

He used some of the Aberfan victim fund to pay for the removal of the slag heaps. Also, I hate "socialists" who accept peerages or whatever a viscount is. And he was also an incurable self-publicist. And he had his tongue superglued to the English ar*ehole - the archetypal servile Welshman. Yuk.


----------



## Annierak (Sep 12, 2008)

H from Steps, just because


----------



## llantwit (Sep 12, 2008)

Brockway said:


> the archetypal servile Welshman.


An Uncle Twm, maybe?


----------



## Dai Sheep (Sep 12, 2008)

My 2 nominations:

Neil 'Lord' Kinnock (for servility, hippocrisy, class treachery and being anti-Welsh and an extreme anti-devolutionist)

'Dai' Llewelyn (for servility, being a UKIP candidate and being a pompous upper class prick)


----------



## niclas (Sep 14, 2008)

llantwit said:


> An Uncle Twm, maybe?





Can I add Lord Penrhyn? Or rather every one of the family but specially the one who locked out quarryworkers at the Penrhyn Quarry for 3 years in 1900-3.

His family's money was made from the slave trade and the slate trade - and there were similarities in the way he treated his slate workers.

Penrhyn Castle outside Bangor is now a National Trust property - a testimony to the money the family made from the blood and sweat of others. Bastards all.

But Kinnockio would still get my vote...


----------



## isitme (Sep 14, 2008)

My ex


----------



## chainsaw cat (Sep 15, 2008)

editor said:


> Let's take time out to remember some of the evil cunts who have fucked up Wales and the Welsh people.
> 
> May I start with Baron Robens of Woldingham, the NCB chairman who trotted off for a jolly at the University of Surrey rather than get to Aberfan in the wake of the disaster.
> 
> And if that wasn't bad enough, he refused to have NCB pay for the removal of other dangerous tips in the area.




Is that the same Robens whose Robens Report led to the 1974 Health and Safety at Work Act, under which something like Aberfan would nowadays lead to an astronomical fine and, hopefully, jail for the likes of the chairman of any company permitting it?


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 15, 2008)

niclas said:


> Penrhyn Castle outside Bangor is now a National Trust property - a testimony to the money the family made from the blood and sweat of others. Bastards all...



its a great place to visit, mind - had a slave trade exhibition on too when were there


----------

